# Groundbreaker mechanism ideas?



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I found this video and like the simple yet "sloppy" movement of this prop...Anybody have an idea on how the mechanism might be constructed? I'd like to use a wiper-motor but would like to get more ideas...Would a shiatzu massage unit be strong enough?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks very similar to a shiatsu massager type motion (bent shaft). Maybe by using a piece of PVC a little larger than the shaft of your motor would get some random movement like that. 

BTW Adam of Poison Props is a member on this site.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Go to Mourning cemetery they have a similar one and a how too on there site. Here is the youtube video 




And there site link http://www.mourningcemetery.com/


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Or you can do one like mine.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

A shiatsu massager should definitely be strong enough unless you build your corpse out of bricks. You can do a lot with these things. Good luck!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

the shaitsu massager zombie is easily one of the best/coolest/cheapest animated props a haunter could build. I have evey intention of making one for this year...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

\I got one of these massagers in the attic.. just have to get around to doing something with it ..


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I bet you could get the same movement with the head popper setup.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought about doing the same thing with a wiper motor. My idea is to mount a ~3" bar to the motor with holes at the ends where a plywood disc wold be screwed to the bar and an offset dowel would be screwed and glued to the plywood disc. you would have the same movement as a massager motor but a lot more torque for a heavier prop if needed. I would also use a PVC pipe that is larger than the dowel and run bolt with a lock nut (loose) so that the rod would tip forward on the dowel giving it that sloppy look. or by using the same straps like they use on the massager some testing would need to be done to see which has better movement.


----------



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Steve,

I love your zombie. I love the way he's flailing his arms...fantastic!


----------

